# Bear Carbon Extreme XLR ?



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

GBG said:


> I have a 1990? Bear Carbon Extreme XLR marked 70# @ 29" with a set of F2 cam modules installed. Bear Archery kindly sent me the first three pages of a five page Bear/Jennings owners manual, which was all the info they had. It shows a draw weight of 60# to 80# and draw length of 32" with "E"2 modules. This bow draws 30 to 32 inches with two string anchor points. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


I believe those bows were made in 93-95. I belive the F mods were 55% letoff and the E mods were 65% letoff or vise-versa.  They had an AMO speed of 232fps which is still pretty fast.


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

Was this actually a Jennings?


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

For ccwilder3: thanks for the module info, I hadn't been able to find that anywhere else. To gpalma: very possible, the only trademark on the bow is Bear Illusions Camoflauge copyrite 1990, after a long list of patent numbers. No other insignia on the bow or evidence of any being removed. I read in findarticles.com today the same bow and name "Carbon Extreme" advertised by both Jennings and Bear, with the only difference being the letter designation X, XL, and XLR.


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

The Carbon Extreme was a two-cam bow from Jennings with compression molded limbs. First produced for the 1993 model year (Oct 1992). The "R" designation was for recurve limbs. The XLRS version had a machined riser, wood grip, micro-adjustable yoke system and was the company flagship model with the name "Pearson" on the riser. Not Ben Pearson...it was some celebrity at the time named Pearson that was promoting the ASA organization. Mind is getting foggy on that 

Do not recall an "X" version, but the XL version was straight limb with diecast riser. The XLR was diecast riser with recurve limbs.

Bear had similar models to the Jennings, but they did not offer a machined riser. The Jennings had a grey based camo and the Bear had a green or brown based camo. That should be your key. If you tell us the color, we'll know if it's Bear or Jennings for certain.

I was the Bear/Jennings sales rep at that time. Sold a ton of the Jennings Carbon Extreme bows in those days.


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

The riser is cast alum. and the base color is grey. It has the micro adjustable yoke system which I really like. I re-read the articles and there was no "X" version...time for bifocals LOL. Thanks gpalma for the detailed info (including the great link) and your hard work making these bows available to us. I feel very lucky to have found this bow at a Thrift Store on sale for $15. They obviously didn't realize its value. Old isn't obsolete (440grns @ 267fps, 600grns @ 225fps, 1800grn fishing arrow @ 135fps, all accurate) and its my favorite bow for serious penetration. Thanks to All for the help.


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Carbon Extreme*

I have one. 80#/30" draw when I bought it in 95. Pushed a 480 grain arrow to about 250 + if I remember correctly. Shot it just for fun a couple months ago, just to feel the difference. I believe I still have the original manual in my shop, somewhere. Real busy right now but I will try to find it this weekend.


----------



## sshamberger (Oct 5, 2011)

*Bear Illusion 1990 Green camo*

Hello All, 
Brand spanking new bow hunter here. Giving it a try. Up in the deep White Mountains of New Hampshire I picked up this old (I assume) lefty bow from a friend $50. Been shooting it every day. Got it pretty tight from 30 yards. Not really sure much about anything regarding draw weight. Had a guy at the shop make me up some target arrows, whisker bisquit, sights. Having a lot of fun. Pulled on a 6 pointer yesterday. Just wouldn't come out of the brush. Exciting !!!! Can't hold it back for that long. lol Anywho just jabbering enjoying this sight. Looking to land my frist deer here in a day or two. 
If anybody has anymore information or ideas about this bow I would appreciate it. I do hear a loud twang after I shoot and not sure what kind of silence tool i should use to quite it down. Thanks guys ! Happy shooting


----------



## J Brady (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought an XLR in 93 and still have this bow. I was a lot younger then and shot it at 80 lbs. Killed a big bodied roosevelt with it using 2317 arrows. Shot right through it and never found the arrow. Great bow for its day and still fast for today.


----------

